# Sleep Paralysis



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a weird one because it's not for me but for my mum :laugh: She's been in hell for the past few months and on beta blockers for bad anxiety and to help her sleep. I don't really know much about what she's taking but she really needs some advice.

I'm still living at home and hear her screaming every night, it's scary because it actually sounds like shes being stabbed or something. And this is about 2-3 times a night. The doctors have diagnosed her with severe sleep paralysis but sounds like they haven't really done anything to help. I know it's probably something she needs to learn to control and she says after months of having it she still cant.

She's dead against drugs but has even said she'd be happy for me to make her a weed cake to eat before bed h34r: she's that desperate.

Anyway anyone got any advice? I'd be really grateful for anything. I was thinking of giving her one of my left over diazepam but googles tell me it could make it worse.

Thanks


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I get it some times but never enough to scream. It is horrible sometimes being "awake" and wanting to move,putting all your power behind moving your arm but nothing happens. I've hit my missus a couple od times unfortunately when I eventually am able to move.

I don't know how long it lasts for me,but it feels a good 5-10minutes before I can move and I'm glad I'm generally a calm person because if I was someone that got distressed easily id probably have gone barking crazy by now.

I once spoke to a woman who suffered from it and she said she buys a herbal tea from a Chinese shop which helps her,but I'll be honest I've never gone down that avenue.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I get them now and then, when I was a teenager I had at least one a month, i must only get light ones as I never scream or anything.

Best tip I can offer is to tell her to focus on her breathing. It's a horrible feeling as your fully awake but unable to move but for some reason you do have control over your breathing. That helped relax me knowing i had control of something and just a bit or reasurance that i was still alive.

Hope it helps.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i used to get it after i stayed up all weekend sniffing drugs not happened since i stopped


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

More than likely the beta blockers. All these hypertensives have nasty side effects, that the docs won't admit.

My mother has developed atrial fibrillation since being on bp drugs, & I know of another case the same.

Never mind mate, the drug companies make billions, so fvck everyone else!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

More than likely the beta blockers. All these hypertensives have nasty side effects, that the docs won't admit.

My mother has developed atrial fibrillation since being on bp drugs, & I know of another case the same.

Never mind mate, the drug companies make billions, so fvck everyone else!!

http://www.diseasesandconditions.net/sleep_disorders.html


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

My dad had this once, he swears it was a ghost holding him down.

Sounds like a terrible ordeal


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

kingdale said:


> i used to get it after i stayed up all weekend sniffing drugs not happened since i stopped


Ditto . sleep deprivation wud do it for me. when id eventually lie down to get a good sleep id have a good few bouts of it before getting into a nice deep sleep. quite scary sometimes especially when ur full of drugs lol.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

cas said:


> My dad had this once, he swears it was a ghost holding him down.
> 
> Sounds like a terrible ordeal


lol when i said to my mum about getting it she said she had it before but the best thing to do is just shout "fcuk off ghost!" lmao!

must be just the way some of the oldskool deal with it lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

holy crap, i'd hate this...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

D3RF said:


> lol when i said to my mum about getting it she said she had it before but the best thing to do is just shout "fcuk off ghost!" lmao!
> 
> must be just the way some of the *oldskool* deal with it lol


Lol, how old is your Mum?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

mid 50's.

- - - Updated - - -

shes twice my age so shes old lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

get this sometimes when my brain wakes up and bodys still asleep, sounds silly but basically somethings startled you to wake your brain and your body hasnt come around yet so you cant move, can be very panicking but just relax the body and mind and youll be back in control


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

I have it every now and then, does make me feel vulnerable.. Like something really bad is going to happen..i got used and just try go back to sleep..


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I get this every 3 days and its starting to **** me off, I use to get it once in a blue moon but now every 3days.

I wake up really early to train and by the time i get to bed at night, im knackered so it can be this, Zack is right as well, it is when your mind is awake but your body is sleeping, it is paralysed, body does this to lock itself off.

Some people say, eating too close to bedtime can bring it on as well, i make funny noises and only come around when my wife wakes me up.

I belive it can be some sort of sleep disorder.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I get this every 3 days and its starting to **** me off, I use to get it once in a blue moon but now every 3days.
> 
> I wake up really early to train and by the time i get to bed at night, im knackered so it can be this, Zack is right as well, it is when your mind is awake but your body is sleeping, it is paralysed, body does this to lock itself off.
> 
> ...


ive made the noises to my brother thought i was posessed lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I get this every 3 days and its starting to **** me off, I use to get it once in a blue moon but now every 3days.
> 
> I wake up really early to train and by the time i get to bed at night, im knackered so it can be this, Zack is right as well, it is when your mind is awake but your body is sleeping, it is paralysed, body does this to lock itself off.
> 
> ...


Is it like a grunt?that's the noise i make when I manage to "set free". Must admit I come round myself and I find with me it only happens when I'm laying on my back,don't know about you lads.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Is it like a grunt?that's the noise i make when I manage to "set free". Must admit I come round myself and I find with me it only happens when I'm laying on my back,don't know about you lads.


Yeah bit like a grunt, it happens when i lay on my back too but also to the sides as well. Its freaky mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

its an experience... I enjoy them to an extent (have an experience once a year tops)


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> Yeah bit like a grunt, it happens when i lay on my back too but also to the sides as well. Its freaky mate.


It is mate,i sometimes think that's what it would be like if I was dead in a coffin but still alive at the same time,lol.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

lxm said:


> its an experience... I enjoy them to an extent (have an experience once a year tops)


I have them a bit more often then that but I've read of cases in which people have them a few timed a week.

As mentioned if you are a nervous person,something that happens often i think could send you loupy in the long run.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv had it a couple of times. Its ****ing terrifying. The first time was the worst, I really thought I was cracking up. I was asleep on my back and woke up, opened my eyes but the rest of me was completely paralysed, I couldn't even breath which was the worst part. And obviously the other part of my brain was in the dream state, so I'm tripping like a hippy. So there's me suffocating, unable to move, and this nasty black shadowy demon is at the end of my bed laughing at me. He grabs my ankles and throws me up and down on the bed like a rag doll. He then showed me weird images that just came up in the air next to him, they were of things like my family being murdered and other sick **** like that it lasted for about a minute and then I managed to move my fingers which snapped me out of the whole ordeal. Luckily my girlfriend at the time was there next to me otherwise I'm sure I would have thrown myself out the window.

Since then iv done tons of research on it and understand it so when that demon cnut comes around I tell him to do 1 and he ****s off lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wicked stuff that DMT!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I used to get this when i was massivly sleep deprived, and sometimes with a noise like a siren very scary, havent had it in years.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

I used to get this a few times a week in my late teens and early 20s. Had it so much I got used to it somewhat and tried to use it as a jump into lucid dreaming but only managed it a few times for short periods.

I still sometimes get it at 36, maybe once a month and these days, its often accompanied by a very very loud rushing electricity type noise which builds and builds to a crescendo then kind of explodes in my head.

Proper weird but interesting too. Feels like my head is gonna explode, never does though mores the pity :laugh:


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Mackerel said:


> I used to get this a few times a week in my late teens and early 20s. *Had it so much I got used to it somewhat and tried to use it as a jump into lucid dreaming but only managed it a few times for short periods.*
> 
> I still sometimes get it at 36, maybe once a month and these days, its often accompanied by a very very loud rushing electricity type noise which builds and builds to a crescendo then kind of explodes in my head.
> 
> Proper weird but interesting too. Feels like my head is gonna explode, never does though mores the pity :laugh:


Same here. I have a few tricks for it that sometimes work.. but like you only for short period before i can see everything fading and i slowly wake up

At my worst I would get it 10-15 times in one night. I was semi-awake.. I was aware of the room I was in but there were people/things/beings in the room that I knew weren't real. Only could control breathing so would have to breath really loud to wake up gf and she could give me a wobble


----------



## fozzard (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok so kinda makes me feel a little normal now...I use to get this but as if i was sticking my head out of a window of a fast moving car and growling

was messed up big time....i was fully aware of everything around me missus the room etc but i dont know what the growling was all about....also had a women above me in white scream in my face now that shiit me up just her upper body though no legs then i could move and it all went scared the shiiit out of me finally touch wood it just stopped out of the blue bang gone weird stuff man


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I used to get them every now and again, really horrible. But my therapist taught me "cognitive behavioral therapy" which I use to relax me before I go sleep, and breathing techniques. Not had one since 2010 now.

And I know it'll be difficult for her, but when you get used to them you know what they are and you have to tell yourself not to panic. I used to concentrate on one hand to either slap myself or pinch myself.

A lot of the Alien abductions are blamed on this.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

cas said:


> My dad had this once, he swears it was a ghost holding him down.
> 
> Sounds like a terrible ordeal


I've had it about 3 times and that's what I thought I was lol scared the **** outa me ,really horrible feeling like some one pushing u down in to the bed


----------



## fozzard (Oct 13, 2012)

Mez said:


> I used to get them every now and again, really horrible. But my therapist taught me "cognitive behavioral therapy" which I use to relax me before I go sleep, and breathing techniques. Not had one since 2010 now.
> 
> And I know it'll be difficult for her, but when you get used to them you know what they are and you have to tell yourself not to panic. I used to concentrate on one hand to either slap myself or pinch myself.
> 
> A lot of the Alien abductions are blamed on this.


Now thats another very interesting topic  abduction any 1 got any light on that matter also? would be interesting to hear it..


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

i used to get them now and then when i was 15-18 would wake up couldnt move feels like some1 is on your chest hard to breatH VERY SCAREY scare to sleep for a while after wasnt as bad as ur mums doe hope shes alright


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

This is messed right up, I had my first ever one last night..

I was led on my side my eyes were open, I had this god awful ringing in my ears and someone was whispering to me and I was bellowing/screaming and just could not move.I was able to move in the end

It was not nice at all...I think its just where you are asleep but with your eyes open...when I could finally move I spoke to my Mrs to see if she could hear me (she was awake watching TV..I go to sleep early because I have to be up at 5am) and she said I was mumbling but not shouting or anything.

Thinking back I was asleep for sure, but my eyes were open and I could see my wall, bed side table, window...everything....

F#cked up!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i got this alot a while bk for a few weeks, being half asleep i could see someones arms and hand holding me down but couldnt move, but was paralyzed really horrible lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I get it sometimes after very heavy drug benders. First time was terrifying but after I discovered what is was it was still unpleasant but I knew it would pass.

Not had it for a while now though. Not sure what treatment there is for it


----------

